
Études for Erlang (2014) - ingve
https://github.com/oreillymedia/etudes-for-erlang
======
brudgers
a pdf,
[http://www.r-5.org/files/books/computers/languages/erlang/er...](http://www.r-5.org/files/books/computers/languages/erlang/erlang/David_Eisenberg-
Etudes_for_Erlang-EN.pdf)

